# Sometimes, doctors are completely wrong.



## treeguy64 (Nov 5, 2018)

To avoid going into the gory details, I'm going to write in broad generalities. A doctor I saw, about thirty years ago, a respected specialist in my town, told me to do Plan A for a condition I had. I followed his advice for the next twenty-nine years, experiencing only minimal relief, at best. Last year, on a trip, I was unable to do Plan A, and had to do its exact opposite, Plan B. Overnight, unbelievably, I had complete and total relief from my bothersome malady. Since that night, I have followed Plan B, and have NEVER been bothered by my former condition! Not once! If that doc was not dead, you better believe he would have heard from me!  Remember, and take this to heart: Doctors do NOT always know what they're talking about, and do NOT always know what's best for you!  Don't be afraid to try other approaches to restore your good health. Best of luck, to you.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 5, 2018)

This is wonderful!  And I get it!  

I changed doctors not too long ago, and started going to a younger gal.  The reason?  Though my doc was very experienced and had 30+ years under his belt (and that made me feel secure and why I started seeing him in the first place) he was also much less inclined to try new things, listen to what I had to say about wanting to get to the cause of things rather than just treating the symptoms, and he'd developed protocols for various ailments and didn't want to vary from them.  I am not medically trained, but I DO know my body, understand its various systems and am self-aware enough to know what feels right and what doesn't.  When my blood numbers went a big wonky and my cholesterol crept up, he immediately prescribed crestor.  I said, no, I want to solve this naturally if it's at all possible.  Crestor just addresses the symptoms, but I want to eliminate the cause.  He was less than pleased.  That's when I changed doctors.  

My new doc was very willing to work with me on diet and exercise changes to address the cholesterol issue.  Sure enough, once I implemented the changes, my cholesterol started to improve. It's still improving.  

Doctors who are humble enough to know that they don't know everything are the kind of doctors I want.  I'm so glad tree guy that you made this change, and that it's working for you!!!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 5, 2018)

Some doctors are idiots like everyone else.    While I was working, I found it actually sad that some patients in my clinic thought the docs were Gods and did and said no wrong.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Some doctors are idiots like everyone else.    While I was working, I found it actually sad that some patients in my clinic thought the docs were Gods and did and said no wrong.



So true.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Some doctors are idiots like everyone else.    While I was working, I found it actually sad that some patients in my clinic thought the docs were Gods and did and said no wrong.


Unfortunately there are a LOT of people who are like this. They seem to think that doctors are responsible for their health and are fail proof in their diagnoses but , as a society, we have  been  conditioned to trust doctors this way. Pharmaceutical companies sponsor their  education, we are constantly fed commercials on television about what certain drugs can do. 
Now the only difference is that , here in Canada, all the side effects have to be disclosed in the commercials and it brings new light to the drugs they are selling. At least people are more informed about what the dangers are in taking them.

I like the medical centre I go to because I see a variety of different medical staff. Some of them are doctors and some nurses to I get a more balanced perspective of my overall health but I don’t see them that often.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Some doctors are idiots like everyone else.    While I was working, I found it actually sad that some patients in my clinic thought the docs were Gods and did and said no wrong.



I don't go to the doctor very often....Knock Wood...but when I do, I am not real impressed.  On the rare occasions when I Do go, I try to spend some time, beforehand, researching any symptoms I may be experiencing on sites like WebMD, and Mayo Clinic, etc.  And, after the visit, I return to the Internet to verify any info I got from the doctor.  Heck, it seems that half the time, they go to their laptops, and probably visit the same sites, to get their "diagnosis".


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2018)

They are not gods, I agree. But why suffer for "29 years experiencing only minimal relief, at best" ? 

I think after a year if not sooner, I would tell the doc- or find another.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> They are not gods, I agree. But why suffer for "29 years experiencing only minimal relief, at best" ?
> 
> I think after a year if not sooner, I would tell the doc- or find another.


That puzzled me as well. Great that the situation is resolved though.


----------



## gennie (Nov 5, 2018)

Most medicine is, at best, an educated guess.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> They are not gods, I agree. But why suffer for "29 years experiencing only minimal relief, at best" ?
> 
> I think after a year if not sooner, I would tell the doc- or find another.





Shalimar said:


> That puzzled me as well. Great that the situation is resolved though.


:shrug:

I have a theory but I best keep it to myself nthego:


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2018)

The doctors hold the trump card.

They are the only ones that can issue prescriptions for prescriptions drugs.

So if you want to go in another direction why bother going to a doctor?

I mean if you are going to treat yourself with alternative methods that don't require a prescription then be my guest.

If you have an infection would you rather have penicillin or some voodoo magic.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The doctors hold the trump card.
> 
> They are the only ones that can issue prescriptions for prescriptions drugs.
> 
> ...


Could you please explain voodoo magic? I’ve never heard of that medical alternative before.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 5, 2018)

gennie said:


> Most medicine is, at best, an educated guess.



That's why my educated guesses are supplements and deal with no side effects, where they                                        push another drug for the side effect from the first drug......


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 5, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The doctors hold the trump card.
> 
> They are the only ones that can issue prescriptions for prescriptions drugs.
> 
> ...




There are definitely exceptions where a drug is needed like major infections,  but for ME, it's the voodoo supplements to keep me from the side effect causing drugs with huge price tags.  I don't buy stock in pharma drugs.   I'm of the school of thinking:  Patient Heal Thyself (as much as one can).  

And there is SO MUCH info at our fingertips, but so many live in doctor's offices....

And yes, many are working with their own cancer dx issues..and making it and thanks to the medical marijuana world too....


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 5, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> To avoid going into the gory details, I'm going to write in broad generalities. A doctor I saw, about thirty years ago, a respected specialist in my town, told me to do Plan A for a condition I had. I followed his advice for the next twenty-nine years, experiencing only minimal relief, at best. Last year, on a trip, I was unable to do Plan A, and had to do its exact opposite, Plan B. Overnight, unbelievably, I had complete and total relief from my bothersome malady. Since that night, I have followed Plan B, and have NEVER been bothered by my former condition! Not once! If that doc was not dead, you better believe he would have heard from me!  Remember, and take this to heart: Doctors do NOT always know what they're talking about, and do NOT always know what's best for you!  Don't be afraid to try other approaches to restore your good health. Best of luck, to you.




Sometimes!!!!  Today the patient can go to Dr. Google and find plenty of information on an issue they may run to an MD for, so they can google the issue and charge $$$$ for that...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Could you please explain voodoo magic? I’ve never heard of that medical alternative before.



Well, first you need a chicken......


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Well, first you need a chicken......


Some eye of newt:laugh:


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Some eye of newt:laugh:



So much of what you younger people say just doesn't sink into my  head....I don't get these 4 words...Jam


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> So much of what you younger people say just doesn't sink into my  head....I don't get these 4 words...Jam



Typical, stereotyped items for voo doo magic and witches cauldrons. That's all.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Typical, stereotyped items for voo doo magic and witches cauldrons. That's all.



:thankyou: 
It’s witch magic :yes:


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> They are not gods, I agree. But why suffer for "29 years experiencing only minimal relief, at best" ?
> 
> I think after a year if not sooner, I would tell the doc- or find another.



As I wrote, I do not want to get into the details. The condition was a very minor annoyance. I knew it was there, if I thought about it, but it rarely was on my mind.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> :thankyou:
> It’s witch magic :yes:


Which witch we talking about? Are there any here?layful:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Which witch we talking about? Are there any here?layful:



Wheres my broom?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

Its you & I:lofl:We’re pretty cute huh? :yes:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 58853
> Its you & I:lofl:We’re pretty cute huh? :yes:


We rock!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Wheres my broom?


Awesome!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

After all the different meds prescribed by MDs failed to cure my bleeding ulcers, capsicum did.


----------



## IKE (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha witches look like this in Oklahoma.

I guess I need to move to Canada where all the witches be lookin' HAWT.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> After all the different meds prescribed by MDs failed to cure my bleeding ulcers, capsicum did.



The peppers are very healing. Capsicum, cayenne ,
That’s great but not surprising


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2018)

Most people today trust a Nurse more then a Doctor and I don't blame them. I've had some experiences with Doctor's that made my head spin. I was at one Doctor's about 10yrs ago and he wanted me to have an MRI of my head. I asked why and he said he would rather not say. I told him my daughter was getting married in a few weeks and was it so serious or could we wait until after her wedding. He looked at me and said if it was what he thought it was then worrying about the wedding was the least of my problems. I had the test done and everything was ok and I never went back to him again. Imagine how frightened he made me. I think it was just to give business to the MRI dept.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

IKE said:


> Keesha witches look like this in Oklahoma.
> 
> I guess I need to move to Canada where all the witches be lookin' HAWT.
> 
> View attachment 58855


Yep! We’re WAY cuter. :smug1: and we have yummy toffee  apples instead.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha, good thing I have two jobs if necessary, appears I couldn’t afford a whole dress.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Keesha, good thing I have two jobs if necessary, appears I couldn’t afford a whole dress.



:lofl: Sorry. Just say it got ripped on the branches while flying :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> :lofl: Sorry. Just say it got ripped on the branches while flying :laugh:


Good save! That will work.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 6, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> Most people today trust a Nurse more then a Doctor and I don't blame them. I've had some experiences with Doctor's that made my head spin. I was at one Doctor's about 10yrs ago and he wanted me to have an MRI of my head. I asked why and he said he would rather not say. I told him my daughter was getting married in a few weeks and was it so serious or could we wait until after her wedding. He looked at me and said if it was what he thought it was then worrying about the wedding was the least of my problems. I had the test done and everything was ok and I never went back to him again. Imagine how frightened he made me. I think it was just to give business to the MRI dept.




I HATE that kind of paternalistic crap!  If some doc wants me to go have some test, I have the absolute right to know why -- it's my body, after all.  I would have changed doctors, too.  I now see a female  physician's assistant as my primary, and she's got more sense (and compassion) in her little finger than most doctors I've ever seen (with the exception of the orthopedic surgeon who replaced my hips -- he was wonderful about explaining, offering alternatives, etc., so I understood exactly what was going on every step of the way).


----------



## Chucktin (Nov 6, 2018)

Doctors respond to symptoms. If you don't get a good connection with your MD (I am currently in this situation!) you could go for along time with a nagging ailment.
It's nice to visit with a professional, there because _you_ are hiring his/her time, but you sought the time for a specific reason and starting out we need to report it accurately and consisly. But then the MD/GP has to listen with care and knowledge.


----------

